# Fall-out remover advice please



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes i know this has been asked alot before....but, is it still the same advice for refurbished wheels?

I bought a 2nd hand set of wheels and had them refurbished at Lepsons back in August, in 'Silver Chrome' which is apparently a mix of paint and powdercoat.

and today after i washed my car for the 1st time in approx 2 months (yes i know i am ashamed) i noticed the spokes on the wheels looking pretty spotted, as the pic below:



Am i right in thinking something not too aggressive or doesnt it matter?...the wheels are mint really apart from this on the leading edge of each of the 5 spokes.

I have been looking at Valet Pro Dragons Breath, Gtechniq W6 Iron, Car Pro Iron-X & Wolf's Chemicals Deironizer v4.

Iron-X always seems to be a favourite on here but is it too aggressive for reasonably newish paint on wheels?

I'm not familiar with Fallout removers, even after going through threads on here really so any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## crymer (Apr 10, 2013)

Sonax has also an Iron fallout remover in its sortiment, works as good as Iron x and cost less ( german prices)


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Ive used W6 and found it really good personally and I really liked it, it seemed to remove more than other fallout removers I have tried and that includes the sonax wheel cleaner. sorry not used dragons breath, ironX or wolfs product so cannot comment on them.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Dragons breath is one of the best fallout removers I have used. I think it's effectiveness is also aided by the fact it sprays so thick and tacky like a gel and really clings to the area it's applied to. Gives really good results even when unagitated. Do like the sonax fallout remover for price and effectiveness though too.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Not used it yet as not on general release as far as I know but Imperial Wax Fall Off V3 will be good as it's by all accounts a better version of what was WaxTec Fall Off V2 which is/was superb...Puntoboy used V3 on his Jag detail recently.

Other than that something like Angelwax Revelation is a good shout if you want something now.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I use envy car care IRON AWE. cost me about 30 for 5litres and you can water it down if for example you ran out of normal wheel cleaner you could use that. I have the new version which smells of lemons and it actually does smell like it.

Before










During










After.










I would fully recommend this to anyone as it's cheap and you can get 10 litres. It's fantastic as a wheel cleaner when diluted.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just watch your centre cap's, they look a bit worn. You got a lot of tar on your alloys, try Tardis from A/S this will remove the tar.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I've decided on some Dragons Breath, bought from Elite Car Care....along with one of their wheel brushes


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah they do have a load of tar. Luckily they are being refurbished . 

I have dragons breathe. It does smell but it's very effective


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

CarChem Revolt, smelly but very good, it's not watery, clings well but can still be hand/trigger sprayed, really good value, when there's an offer or a group buy!


----------



## dak2v (Dec 27, 2012)

Car chem is quite expensive how often do they have a group buy offer?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I reckon going into Spring a few may run offers as people chomp at the bit to clean up after Winter...just guessing mind!


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

How do catches work out expensive? I don't understand how some rebranders can buy their products and resell for less than the manufacturer. Carchem must be sticking their arm well in, for their non sale prices.


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

Car chem revolt group buy is now in.


----------

